# Papered Black Lab



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey all,
i have a friend that is in need of a home for a sweet 9 mo. old black lab. He is fully house trained, friendly, but needs training. He has AKC papers and is a good looking stud! (he's not neutered) If you're interested send me a pm and i'll get you in touch with the owner for further details. 
Thanks!


----------

